# Moots newspaper & magazine articles



## breckend (Jul 6, 2012)

Moots friends:

Looking at purchasing a Moots Vamoots custom OR Seven Axiom SL -Seven Axiom SL is the front runner at this point with its custom double butted Ti tubing.

One thing I like about Seven is the archive section of articles and reviews they have on their web site: Seven Cycles | Press Archive

Quick questions: 
1.Does Moots have a similar archive of articles somewhere or do i need to just use Google?
2. I would like to have the frame in raw titanium with white panels - can anyone point me to a good resource or site with lots of custom paint jobs for Moots?
3. Any other compelling reason to go with the Moots over Seven, I'm all ears - your comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Some individual bikes in RSL series have links to press on Moots site. Press is the last thing I would personally use to choose a bike since many of my favorites (SVagen, Passoni, Pegoretti, Vanilla, etc) are never in the press. I would check the frames in person and test ride them.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I would take the reviews of long term users here over the short term reviews done by press any time.
Even Ride magazine (who I generally rate higher than any other bike mag) gave a fairly unexciting review of the Moots they reviewed.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

poff said:


> Some individual bikes in RSL series have links to press on Moots site. Press is the last thing I would personally use to choose a bike since many of my favorites (SVagen, Passoni, Pegoretti, Vanilla, etc) are never in the press. I would check the frames in person and test ride them.





FTR said:


> I would take the reviews of long term users here over the short term reviews done by press any time.
> Even Ride magazine (who I generally rate higher than any other bike mag) gave a fairly unexciting review of the Moots they reviewed.


I will second and third the 2 above replies. Who would need a professional review to decide on which bike to get? FYI, Seven does not weld water bottle mounts like Moots does. You may not care about this small detail but it is sad to have a top-notch Ti frame with those 10c cheesy aluminum rivetted bottle mounts.


----------

